# BoshBoshBosh - 8 Week Cut Log - Ultimate Diet Bosh.0 + Onerip + Fat Burners



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

So essentially Iv been training quite a while now, used to be very fat but wont go on about it, Iv done a few cycles and start One Rip on Thursday.

Im getting my mind focussed back on diet and training, Down to 14st 3lb now which im happy with.

Goals - I want to go up to about 14st 7 - 15st on the One Rip and "rip" up my stomach, finally getting rid of my bitch tits and love handles.

Have decided to work the Ultimate Diet 2.0 cyclical approach around my lifestyle and ability, please see the attached training and diet mix...

Gear: 1ml One Rip EOD - 50mg Proviron ED for 6 weeks.

Supplementation: Elite Nutritions Ultimate Fat Loss Stack - 2ED, ZMA, Multivit, 6g Omega 3, 6 Liv 52, Creatine EE.

Notes: 5 Litres Water ED, Training time is always evening, Sat/Sun its around 3pm

Attached are current pics, Will try to keep up to date!

P.s. will probably go on a lot longer then 8 weeks once im into it ha

EDIT: Have decided not to go with ultimate diet as just doesnt fit my lifestyle, will be doing low carbs mon - fri, low carbs up till big workout on Sat then carb load after, then back on low carbs on sunday


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Gear comes on Thurs, Will be keeping to low carbs all week, then first big sessions on Sat and Sun as gf is going home for 2 weeks

Critique apprichiated aslong as its not on the end of a dagger


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mate, if you did 8 weeks doing the proper ultimate diet 2.0 you'd be ripped.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

You look good now m8, will check back for updates good luck.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Youre looking hench to start with bud


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Will update tonight after gym


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Good luck on the Ultimate diet mate.

will be following


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Right then chaps, Nothing major to review or report, been doing low carbs this week in prep for cycling starting this weekend,

Got the gear last nice, 1ml in so far, very mild PIP but nothing like the horror stories! it says on it "Ph balanced to reduce pain" or something though so all good!

Feel a tad strange today, probs placebo effect though, feel like BP is up slightly,

Gonna go do like half an hours cardio tonight just because I havent been hitting the gym as much due to commitments, will be there sat smashing it and sunday, will fully report then 

hoping to do day by day


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Having a steady weekend then into full on diet as of monday!

Simplified it, gonna do low carbs mon - fri and carb load saturdays after workout(but not too extreme a carb load) then steady day on sunday and back on low mon - fri

Gonna mimic pscarbs diet on the low carb days but with less fat as it wont be full on long term keto.

meal 1 - 4 XL eggs scrambled

meal 2 - shake + pb

meal 3 - large tin of Tuna + EVOO and cayenne + chilli /// 200g chicken with Spinach or broccolli

Meal 4 - as above but alternate

meal 5 - 200g pork + veg

meal 6 - shake

Just stocked up in town so the fridge is looking healthy!

Also just done first glute jab and went fine, not done that before! less pain then quad!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

pic from today, diet starts tomo,


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude, don't quite think you have the UD2.0 set up quite right. It should be:

Mon: Low carb / cals + depletion

Tuesday: As above

Weds: Low carb / cals + Low intensity cardio

Thurs: Low Carb am, Tension Workout, Begin Carb Load

Fri: Carb Load

Sat: Heavy Workout + Maintenance cals

Sun: Back to Low carb /cals.

There are some minor changes to the above, such as days you do things on, but that's the premise of the diet.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

bayman said:


> Dude, don't quite think you have the UD2.0 set up quite right. It should be:
> 
> Mon: Low carb / cals + depletion
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks for this, have edited thread appropriately as decided ultimate diet just doesnt fit in with my lifestyle, going to do low carbs sun-sat morning. then big workout on sat followed by carb load that night (not too heavy carb load though) then back on low carbs sunday, Still think ill see good results as this is dramatically better then my current diet haha!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm subbed bro, will be following your progress

Good luck!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Meal plan for today!

3 XL eggs + Beans (were in the fridge ha! good fibre content on readin up on them!) 2 rashers bacon no fat, 1 cal spray

Big bowl of Spinach + Shake

Shake after Gym

Chicken + broccoli

lean mince + low fat cheese

MMMM LOVELY!

Off to train back and Bi's now! Chow!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck budd , ive been folowing that diet structure for 3 weeks now and ive cut 6.2kg so far


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Great back and Bi's workout today,

Felt slight tingling on my chest! im currently taking provirong 25mg morning and 25mg at night as well at 10mg nolva, Might have to up the nolva if any issues! dont want double D's!!

Also planning on a leg day on Weds so thinking of jabbing my delt tomorrow, not done before thought and not sure I fancy it :S decisions!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

So then Today....

4 eggs scrambles

Shake

1 tin tuna + spinach

1 Chicken leg

1 Chicken breast + broccoli

Pork + veg

Shake

Training - 20 mins HIIT, Bit on chest (- Felt like it!) 5 mins cross trainer

I was up well early today so really tired, not much effort at gym tbh! gonna try n do 40 mins cross trainer tomorrow then legs day on weds!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yesterday:

4 eggs scrambled

Shake

1 tin tuna + spinach

1 Chicken breast + broccoli

Pork + veg

Shake + PB

Gym: 30 mins cross trainer high resistance slow, some abs - was v tired, tough week @ work,

looking forward to the 4 day weekend so i can get loads of sleep and smash the gym  will provide pics on Sat/Sun as end of week 1!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

p.s. Was gonna do legs today but left quad still hurting from jab day before yest! might have to push it back to tommorow and do cardio + maybe circuits or shoulders!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

You working out macros?

how many carbs a day (from veg etc) are you consuming?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Rekless said:


> You working out macros?
> 
> how many carbs a day (from veg etc) are you consuming?


Taking a pretty casual approach to it tbh mate! dont want to get too bogged down in math's an science etc, on average id say 50-60g carbs per day, atleast 20g of that i fibre though (rest from shakes, pb, indirect sources)

debating whether to have a cheat night on sat or keep it going till im out on the 28th! probs go insane by then though haha!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

also considering adding more prop after a couple of weeks - cant decide tho, will see how it goes, only been a week so far!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Right then, know I havent been very good with the log but had a LOT going on!

diets not been as hoped (as usual ffs! im so **** at diet)

BUT

im not 3 weeks in, added some muscle and lost some fat in my trouble area's, my sides are really starting to come in and been dropping size from my stomach, very flat now and i think ill be able to achieve abs in 8 more weeks

heres some update pics, looking a bit wet in the full body pic but iv lost a lot of the roundness and its getting more square if you get me!

The first 2 weeks i was so tired from the gear it really effected my training, gone through that barrier now and having good sessions again

sides:

increased temperature

very deep dreams

increased stress and blood pressure

sweating a bit more in my sleep

3 jabs into my second bottle so going to pick another one and maybe get thru 4 upping the dose to 1.5ml

will try and keep more updated, just wanted to update sides n stuff


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

some update pics, well happy seeing more definition, booking ibiza this week, probs keep cycle going until 2 weeks before the PCT just before i go and while there!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what PCT you gonna run?

you running an AI on cycle?

good progress


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

running 20mg nolva ED, drop it down to 10 till gno flares up then back to 20mg

going to do Clomid and Nolva, cant decide whether to do HCG as iv never done it before - plenty of time to think about it though, got a bottle and half left so another month!

heres a pic from today, im happy so far and it is helping my lose stomach fat, gonna really concentrate on the diet next 2 weeks and hopefully rip up more

it really is effecting my training - very tired!! maybe its just cos im working long hours and have a long commute tho! plus im not rammind carbs down my neck!!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Def looking leaner mate. The outer chest looks nice and defined and the lower stomach much tighter.

Have u had many sides from the one rip??

As for HCG I'd play it by ear. I've used it before and I must say it does make a difference. It made me feel like I was in full working order. As in my nuts were nice and relaxed rather than tight.

Did it as a blast through clearance before pct on test e cycle.

With one rip I'll prob start it in last couple of weeks and carry on into pct.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

right then guys

results

onerip is awesome, but u feel VERY tired on it, have to feed it, and if you dont feed it right you dont get amazing results.

Iv had increased definition, lost a lot of fat on my sides and stomach, which is where i wanted to... and now im in PCT,

shot 2000mg of HCG to get me going and using clomid, nolva, DAA and yohimbine to get everything going again plus assist with keeping the fat off

also changed my diet up to a bit deficit, 6 small meals, using BCAA's and antioxidants to keep muscle and get the skin back to being nice! plus omegas!

this is me now, a lot of u will say "Waaa **** gains" but tbh i havent made the most of this cycle, diet and training have been off for a number of personal reasons but i still got a lot of progress and im feeling a lot leaner!!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

according the the doc "no" because their thick as ****, but i think iv got a bit of pubertal mate, was a verr fat kid


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So essentially Iv been training quite a while now, used to be very fat but wont go on about it, Iv done a few cycles and start One Rip on Thursday.
> 
> ...


You look ace mate! Subb'd


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Traps and shoulders looking beast mate!


----------

